# Tastatur leuchtet nach Herunterfahren weiterhin



## dreamdomain (12. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Community 
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich den PC herunterfahre, bleibt meine Tastatur Beleuchtung weiterhin an (Maus ist wireless ohne Beleuchtung). Die Tastatur ist eine Ducky One 2 Mini, davor hatte ich eine Razer Ornata Chroma, bei der war das nicht so (ich meine jedoch, dass man über Razer Synapse einstellen konnte, dass die Tastaturbeleuchtung aus geht, wenn der PC heruntergefahren wird). Ich habe im UEFI schon alles mit USB Power zusammenhängende ausprobiert, nützt nichts. Einzig und allein Deep Sleep schafft Abhilfe, jedoch gehen dann auch die beiden LEDs an den Stromanschlüssen der GraKa aus, und ich habe gelesen dass Deep Sleep nur verwendet werden soll wenn unbedingt nötig. Empfiehlt auch AsRock. Ich habe außerdem die Vermutung, dass meine Ducky nur 5V braucht (soviel liefern die USB Ports wenn der PC aus ist), die Ornata hingegen 12V benötigte. Ich kann zum Glück über eine Tastenkombination die Tastaturbeleuchtung deaktivieren. Meine Frage: Ist es schlecht für die Tastatur, wenn sie permanent Strom (5V) bekommt? Ich meine halt über Nacht und Mittag, wenn der PC aus ist. Am Abend oder Nachmittag ist der PC meistens an, aber auch nicht immer. Schadet es der Tastatur also? Beleuchtung schalte ich natürlich aus wenn der PC aus ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## IICARUS (12. Dezember 2018)

Das einzige was ich selbst kenne ist Deep Sleep auf Enabled S4+S5 zu stellen, damit wird bei den beiden Modies die USB-Spannung beim Herunterfahren ausgeschaltet, so dass die USB Komponenten beim Einschalten neu inialisiert werden.

Mir ist die Tastatur aber nicht bekannt und ob dort was zum einstellen gibt.
Wir hatten aber auch mal eine Tastatur wo das Logo immer eingeschaltet blieb.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich selbst kenne ist Deep Sleep auf Enabled S4+S5 zu stellen, damit wird bei den beiden Modies die USB-Spannung beim Herunterfahren ausgeschaltet, so dass die USB Komponenten beim Einschalten neu inialisiert werden.
> 
> Mir ist die Tastatur aber nicht bekannt und ob dort was zum einstellen gibt.
> Wir hatten aber auch mal eine Tastatur wo das Logo immer eingeschaltet blieb.



Ich kann Deep Sleep leider nur auf Disabled oder Enabled stellen. Soweit ich weiß kann man bei der Tastatur nichts einstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2018)

Kann sich von Board zu Board unterscheiden, müsste aber das selbe sein.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Dezember 2018)

Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2018)

Mal an einem anderen USB-Port versucht?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2018)

Die haben normal alle noch Spannung wenn der Rechner aus ist, da das Mainboard auch wenn er aus ist immer mit Spannung versorgt wird.
Da hilft wirklich sonst nur das komplette ausschalten mittels Steckdosenleiste oder direkt am Netzteil.


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2018)

Hier steht mal nichts, dass es "schädlich" wäre.

ASRock > FAQ


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe da auch nichts dran das es schädlich wäre.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. Dezember 2018)

Ok Leute, danke für eure Antworten. Aber schadet es der Tastatur wenn sie dauerhaft Strom bekommt (wenn der PC aus ist). Die LEDs der Tastatur kann ich wie gesagt mit einer Tastenkombination ausschalten.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich auch nicht, es geht halt ein wenig aufs Stromverbrauch.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch nicht, es geht halt ein wenig aufs Stromverbrauch.



Bist du dir sicher? Kann das vielleicht noch ein anderer bestätigen?


----------



## IICARUS (14. Dezember 2018)

Und was soll nach deiner Ansicht nach passieren wenn deine Tastatur ständig Spannung drauf hat? Dann dürfte keiner 24 Stunden am Tag die Tastatur immer mit dem Rechner nutzen dürfen. Das wird dir auch keiner bestätigen können da wir momentan das Problem haben das unsere Glaskugeln noch nicht so ausgereift sind und unsere Prognosen dazu nie so zuverlässig sind.


----------



## MDJ (15. Dezember 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Mal an einem anderen USB-Port versucht?


@Threadersteller: Hast du mal den Tip vom User "taks" probiert?


----------



## dreamdomain (15. Dezember 2018)

MDJ schrieb:


> @Threadersteller: Hast du mal den Tip vom User "taks" probiert?



Ja, habe schon mal alle durchgetauscht bevor ich den Thread eröffnet habe. Geht wohl nicht anders, muss die Beleuchtung dann halt immer über eine Tastenkombination ausschalten.


----------

